# Segment swap Gallery



## The100road (Mar 4, 2019)

This is a picture heavy topic for
*Rip's 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap*

I thought since it was a first being done here on WB, I would make a topic and copy everyone's posts to this one so we can all enjoy them without weeding through 25 pages of jibber jabber....

_*♫*EDITED*♫* by ripjack13_

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

@Lou Currier here is your pen. Hope you like it. First segmented pen and blank I’ve ever made. Center is maple burl. The edges are some kind of Aussie wood that @Rich P. threw in a box he sent me.

Send me your address and I’ll ge this shipped out Wednesday or Thursday with the blanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## lathemaster (Mar 18, 2019)

So Marc @ripjack here is your bundle with a little story. Never did segments before - not enough patience. However, I have been doing pens for over 12 years and have watch the evolution of the craft from simple woods and Slimline kits, through burls and better kits, then acrylics, stabilization, casting ......

My wife gave me a 3D printer for Christmas and I have been studying the progression of the GISI style molds Printed a few but never figured out what to cast. Then along comes Marc with this Pen Swap. So why not take the new technology and pen making back to its roots.

I took a couple of GISI molds that I printed and started cutting up bits of wood, played with some arrangements and finally epoxied a couple of test cases to give it a try. 1st blank I blew apart trying to turn the plastic case off on the lathe. the 2nd blank became Marc's pen (pics soon be patient) a combination of Walnut and Lace Maple burl dyed and stabilized in a Glow-in-the-Dark printed mold. Second part of the swap was to do at least 2 segment blanks to include in the goodie box. One blank is Glow in the Dark 3D Filament with Burmese Teak and Flaming Box Elder for the woods. The second blank is printed with white PLA filament and the woods are Flaming Box Elder and Red Mallee Burl. I removed the outer shell on these two. Also included is a 6" pen blank from the remaining Flaming Box Elder piece I used to make the blanks.

In the process I realized that mold made for casting were a struggle for wood segments as not every cavity was of a consistent size.
So I designed my own working hard to keep the cavities equal. made it a little longer and a little taller so that when the shell is removed the remaining blank is roughly 2 5/8" long and 1" square. I have include 2 for you to play with one Red and one Dark Green Glow in the dark.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Ok. This is the pen that Roger picked out. A Dura Click EDC. It'll be shipped out on Thursday. And the pen blanks too...













I can't wait to see more pics guys. This is turning out to be a great swap!


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 19, 2019)

@Tclem this one is for you (no not a Bud). Hope you enjoy it. The pen is salt cedar with African Blackwood on an Eclipse twist pen (my edc). The blanks are black palm, salt cedar, Texas ebony & mesquite. PM me your info and I'll get it in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 21, 2019)

Ok, so this segmented stuff is more difficult than it looks. 

In spite of the fact that the hole looked centered on both ends it clearly wasn't. 



 

 

 

@CWS, is this acceptable to you for this swap? It's certainly far from perfect. 

I have a green spectraply, cherry, and 2 monkey pod blanks to go with it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 24, 2019)

@jasonb 
After a lot of trial and error, here is what I am sending you. It is a cigar kit. I used desert Ironwood, redheart, padauk, mesquite and Texas ebony. Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ok after multiple almost and a total expansion of my vocabulary here is what i manage to do.
wood is Chittum burl with African Blackwood and Amboyna burl accents.



 



 

Packed with additional blanks



 

@cgseymour i need you to pm me your address so I can get this mailed out to you

Rodney

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 26, 2019)

I have completed my pen for @Bigdrowdy1 and I must say it was a challenge. I hope it meets his expectations. It is a Wall Street 2 pen made with dyed and stabilized sycamore and dyed and stabilized curly maple. The pen blanks stabilized curly box elder, stabilized and dyed sycamore, box elder and stabilized and dyed spalted sycamore.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 26, 2019)

Pen (actually pencil) and blanks ready to go out. The blank is spalted pecan and monkey pod separated by denim. I chose the kit to showcase the entire blank. 



 



 

Included some thin strips for segmenting.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 28, 2019)

Here’s my offer .. not sure it’s my best but was rushed ... out sick for 3 weeks 
Just now back turning ..
It’s a spalted apple blank I got in one of the blank swaps ... Celtic knot done with Purple Heart ... 3 towards nib are walnut .. maple .. Purple Heart... the kit is a Twist Art Deco .. first one I’ve had the pleasure to turn ..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## cgseymour (Mar 29, 2019)

Going to drop mine in mail tomorrow.
Wendell, coming your way. Had a lot of fun doing the segmenting. Will definitely try to do more advanced ones. 

Cheers 

Chris

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2019)

Here you go @lathemaster, this is the best I could do. Wenge, Maple and aluminum. I wish the aluminum showed up better. Maybe I needed to use thicker stock. Had a couple earlier attempts blow up in me, one on the absolute last pass. Never could have done it without a lit of help and advice from @ripjack13, thanks Marc! I did enjoy doing this and have seen some great work that has given me ideas for some future.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 4, 2019)

First time to try making a segmented blank

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 8, 2019)

Better late than never eh? Heres my offering for @Tony if he accepts...

Gold navigator with redwood burl and holly spacers, accent, whatever. 



Heres what's included. 



Cherry burl bottle stopper blank, cocobolo, black locust burl, and lastly honey locust burl. Dont ever really see the honey locust burl anywhere, so keep that for yourself dude! 

I'll ship it all tomorrow..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2019)

This is a picture heavy topic for
*Rip's 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap *

I thought since it was a first being done here on WB, I would make a topic and copy everyone's posts to this one so we can all enjoy them without weeding through 25 pages of jibber jabber....

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## lathemaster (Apr 11, 2019)

Here is the pic of my swap box from @Tony
Great looking pen, some new blanks to play with and a nice turned small bowl
Thanks Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 12, 2019)

Well I finally got it done. Blank number 12,984,765,002 finally held together through the whole process. Pen is a Gatsby in 25k gold. Segmented pen blank is red heart, maple, and dyed and stabilized BEB. Pen blanks are elm, maple, walnut, bubinga, cherry burl and mesquite. Attention Eric, The warranty lasts as long as ans until you remove it from the box. After that, bro, LOL!

Thanks for doing this again. I love this kind of stuff although this one was themost difficult I've done thus far and not anywhere near as elaborate as some of you guys' creations! Good work everyone!

Shalom!

Clay

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 16, 2019)

As My grandfather used to say, Better late than Pregnant.....

Of course I was only 8 and he was getting a bit touched in the head so that confused me. No excuses, I'm a crappy human being right now with some personal issues.

After blowing up the first blank, I got this one finished a bit ago, finally got a chance to photograph and post it. I believe it's supposed to go to @gman2431 correct? If so, please message me your address and I'll ship it tomorrow.

This pen contains the last piece of Fordite from the Hudson plant I had that was big enough to do anything pen related with sandwiched with some unknown veneer and a couple short pieces of Koa that were cutoffs left from the first blank pass I ever participated in here at WB. 

@jasonb - Your box did arrive but I felt that I couldn't open it until I held up my end of the swap so give me 15 minutes and I'll open it and post up some pics.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 16, 2019)

@jasonb Holy Moly, this thing is gorgeous. Your cuts are perfect and the pieces all look great! The blanks are all really nifty too!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 17, 2019)

I got my pen and blanks from Wendell yesterday. The Celtic knot is da bomb! I don't have the patience for that kind of work. Not yet anyway. Great job! Love the pen and the blanks. Thank you Wendell and thank you Marc for putting this swap together! - Clay


----------

